# using miter saw on steel



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Another concern would be metal dust getting in the motor and eating the armature and brushes up. Also be aware that the metal dust will get in the crevices and you will not be able to turn the angle as it will surely gald and lock.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are going to cut steel,You will need a steel cutting blade---They are a steel disk with no teeth.

The abrasive cut off wheels should not be used--they will be to worn to complete the cut--

If you like your saw --don't cut steel with it--It will never be the same---Borrow or rent a porta-band--(hand held electric bandsaw)


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't. Too many rpm, not enough horsepower, and probably doen't have a material clamping method. They simply are not designed to handle steel.

I have a Milwaukee dry cut metal saw and it works very well, kinda pricey but a lot more power and half the blade speed of a miter saw. It will make nice clean cuts and has a very good clamping vise. It uses a blade with carbide teeth, it looks very similar to a wood cutting blade but is designed for metal.

If you don't need quite as good of a cut a decent abrasive chop saw can be had for less than half the price. They cut fine, the blade wears reducing capacity and it throws sparks and dust. The metal will get hot during the cut too. It will work fine for most jobs, sure beats a hacksaw. If you don't try to force the cut the blade will last much longer. Used one for a long time before the upgrade. The biggest downfall is you can't cut just a little more off, where the dry cut saw will easily cut off a blade width or a sliver as thin as a dime.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

beerdog said:


> Is it OK to use a standard carpentry miter saw on steel? .......


 No, use a *Metal Cut Off Saw*
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> No, use a *Metal Cut Off Saw*
> .


 
I'm with Bob and the others, nuttin good will come out of trying this. Don't do it


----------

